
Most People Think This Is a Smart Habit, but It’s Brain-Damaging - binumathew1988
https://medium.com/accelerated-intelligence/most-people-think-this-is-a-smart-habit-but-its-actually-brain-damaging-7f71949cc128
======
Kaibeezy
Title is pure clickbait, plus Medium limits free views, so I’m not going to
click your link. That doesn’t mean it’s not potentially an interesting
article. May I suggest editing the title or providing a synopsis in the
comments.

------
rzr
The Internet’s big secret: It is designed to be a junk learning machine

